# Scotch, Scotch, Scotch, here it goes down... down into my belly.



## Vin

I do not have many leather bound books, and my apartment actually does not smell like rich mahogany. But that's not what this thread is about.

I love Scotch. My favorites are Auchentoshan 3 Wood, 14 yr. Balvenie, Glenlivet, and Macallan. I will enjoy some Lagavulin when I feel like being a man. Mostly, those are my brands because I haven't spent over $100 on a bottle yet. 

Weird part is, I have been buying blends just to drink, so I don't waste the good stuff. I bought some Clan MacGregor and I actually really like it. My go-to blend was Grants before this.

Any other Scotch guys on here? :cheers2:


----------



## glock26USMC

That's a negative here, my friend !!


----------



## Southern_cordist

:cheers1:I stick to beer myself. I'm a homebrewer so beer comes easy in my place.


----------



## paracordist

I'm a DR.Pepper guy myself.


----------



## havasu

Me, ice tea and coffee are my "go to" drinks, but put me on the water in the hot sun and Coors Light becomes my drink of choice...unless I'm driving!


----------



## glock26USMC

havasu said:


> Me, ice tea and coffee are my "go to" drinks, but put me on the water in the hot sun and Coors Light becomes my drink of choice...unless I'm driving!


Mine is Miller Lite


----------



## Vin

Well, geez guiz! Make me feel like an alcoholic over here. out:


----------



## J-Will

I like JD and Jose! Don't feel bad. Just never really drink. Beer is in the fridge usually.. Bud light or green grenades (mickeys)


----------



## paracordist

havasu said:


> Me, ice tea and coffee are my "go to" drinks, but put me on the water in the hot sun and Coors Light becomes my drink of choice...unless I'm driving!


And sweet tea, I don't see how people drink iced tea.:dunno2:


----------



## J-Will

paracordist said:


> And sweet tea, I don't see how people drink iced tea.:dunno2:


 When I hear iced tea I automatically assume it is sweet. Around here "iced tea" is either or. Unsweetened tea is horrible. Almost as bad as coffee.. yuk.


----------



## havasu

First time I had sweet tea, I was on a Red Cross assignment in Louisiana. Holy crap, that stuff is way too sweet for me.


----------



## paracordist

Down here in Alabama the word iced tea does not exist it's either sweet or unsweetened .I remember the first time I had unsweetened tea ,i was at a jacks and I was going to get sweet tea and they had the stickers mixed up ,so I sat Down I took a sip and it tasted like lighter fluid,and you can be sure I was complaining to the employes.:ignore:


----------



## Nelson

What! No winos on this forum? I like a nice Portuguese Vino Verde on a hot summer day about sunset. It is slightly bubbly, (not nearly as much as Champagne) and very refreshing. A Sauvignon Blanc from the Marlborough district of New Zealand with chicken or fish, and a good California Cabernet Sauvignon with a medium rib eye steak. Chateau St. Michelle from Washington State makes a wide selection of affordable wines for everyday sipping, and I have never had one that I didn't like.


----------



## havasu

Of course, we can't leave wine out of the equation. I myself also like a good glass of Cab, but lately have changed to Menage a Trois, made by the Folie A Deux Winery, in St. Helena, Napa County, California. As it is advertised...._"it is a delightful blend based on three varietals.... Zinfandel, Merlot and Cabernet Sauvignon."_

If you haven't tried this, I guarantee you will like it. Best of all, you can purchase this at Costco for ~ $7.50 a bottle, or like me...by the case!


----------



## Southern_cordist

Vin said:


> Well, geez guiz! Make me feel like an alcoholic over here. out:


Poor Vinniepoo... Am I the only homebrewer on the site?!


----------



## havasu

I myself love the homebrews, but just too damn lazy to do it myself. Kudo's to you for doing so!


----------



## Southern_cordist

haha i'm in the swimming pool industry (wholesale) so i've been super lazy since April and haven't brewed... I still enjoy my Miller Lite though cuz I get ******* like that.


----------



## J-Will

Southern_cordist said:


> haha i'm in the swimming pool industry (wholesale) so i've been super lazy since April and haven't brewed... I still enjoy my Miller Lite though cuz I get ******* like that.


 Lmao, nothing better than getting *******!


----------



## MrParacord

I never tried Scotch before.


----------



## Vin

J-Will said:


> I like JD and Jose! Don't feel bad. Just never really drink. Beer is in the fridge usually.. Bud light or green grenades (mickeys)


OK then. 



paracordist said:


> And sweet tea, I don't see how people drink iced tea.:dunno2:


I drink 'tea.' Just tea. Iced usually, unsweet, and awesome.



J-Will said:


> When I hear iced tea I automatically assume it is sweet. Around here "iced tea" is either or. Unsweetened tea is horrible. Almost as bad as coffee.. yuk.


See above. I am not southern enough to enjoy sweet tea. Actually, never been a fan of sweet foods/drinks really.


----------



## MrParacord

I can't drink tea if its not sweet.


----------



## Southern_cordist

I'll have some tea every now and then, but my mainstay is a rather large pitcher of sweet tea that's always in my fridge... Right next to the craft beer.


----------



## Vin

Yeah, this is me...


----------



## Southern_cordist

Nice! I smoke my hookah pretty regularly. I'm not as pretentious as some guys here..


----------



## J-Will

Vin said:


> OK then.
> 
> 
> 
> I drink 'tea.' Just tea. Iced usually, unsweet, and awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> See above. I am not southern enough to enjoy sweet tea. Actually, never been a fan of sweet foods/drinks really.


 I want to try a good scotch sometime soon


----------

